# Sigma BC 2209 MHR Anybody?!



## nchiarito (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Im thinking about taking things to the next level and getting myself a decent computer / altimeter / HRM capable of riding data DL to the comp... I am heavily leaning towards buying the Sigma BC 2209 MHR which can be seen in full detail here:

http://web.sigmasport.de/en/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_2009_wireless/bc2209/

As far as I can tell (and have read)... it does almost everything the ROX 9.0 does, except it can't store multiple trips before you DL to the comp. The hiking feature of the the device is also appealing since I do backpack frequently...

Everything about it, including its price, seems awesome!!! but... there are virtually no consumer reviews that I can find (on this site and others), which makes me slightly skeptical...

Anybody have any experience with this device in particular? What about Sigma products in general? Any buying advice would help!

Thanks.


----------



## vic06 (Nov 24, 2010)

I know it's and old thread, but I'm looking at the 2209 as well and I wonder if you ended up getting one.


----------



## ct_racer (Feb 23, 2010)

gunna bump this. Im just very interested in the data retention and logging as well as the altimeter. Mostly I want it for training (hence the logging) and I dont really need to spend the extra $300 to get all the features this thing has on a gps model. plus the computer itself is small and light weight which i like. That being said I would like to hear from anyone out there thats actually used one.


----------



## ARS82 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all.

I purchased this bike computer one and a half month ago, and no probs up to now.

also taking advantage of hiking mode in spinning classes, is a great accesory for measuring the hate rate. 

Altimeter doesnt exactly match with my gps, cause several factors (weather, calibration and so on) nothing unusual comparing with similar altimeters

Summing up, I strongly recommend this computer...

BTW, i got it for around 100€...


----------



## ct_racer (Feb 23, 2010)

ARS82 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I purchased this bike computer one and a half month ago, and no probs up to now.
> 
> ...


Thank you, i appreciate it. Thats about that I expected but I wanted to hear it from someone. I hadn't heard of anyone using it. I'm in the states so its about $150 us which is about half of what anything else with all those features costs.


----------



## Progen (May 9, 2011)

Anyone else using this? I came across it on eBay and whilst it wasn't what I was looking for, it does seem to do what I need a computer to.


----------



## mtbiker3995 (Dec 23, 2009)

*8 months*

I'm using allready for 8 months, very pleased with it.:thumbsup: Ordered it from starbike in germany for 99Euros. Last month my sternum strap stopped working, went to investigate, got a little rust in it. So some perspiration got past the battery seal in it. But I'm planning to order the docking station and a new strap.

Are Gee Specht


----------

